# slower growing, lower light, non stem plants



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Crypts, java ferns, anubias or swords if a larger tank

what other plants are there?

I have moved away from stem plants, just grow too fast and too much work and looking for more ideas on plants that don't grow too fast and are not stem plants and don't require high light and co2


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Bolbitis fern? Crinium?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Bolbitis fern? Crinium?


Crinum is only a slow grower under low light and no co2, under high light/co2 it grows very fast and can be a pain in the butt. I've woken up countless times to a blade getting wrapped around my powerhead impeller and stopping it. Don't get me wrong Crinum Calamistratum is a beautiful looking plant, as is other craniums but the calamistratum is particular can be a pain, I have blade/leafs over 4 ft in length only from growth from jan-may.

Crypt's are great low light plants because you can get such a WIDEEEE variety of them in one tank, well over 20+ sp. A tank full of anubias also looks good and can be worth a lot of money after a few years in terms of plants. Figure out what you want your water parameters to be and then decide on which low light plants you want to keep, there is no sense is mixing low light 6-7 ph plants with hard water low light plants IMO.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

As already mentioned there is the bolbitus fern that attaches itself to wood. You go also use the several different types of moss. Bucephalandra is also another option. This plant grows similar to anubias, it is pretty rare and expensive though, but very attractive. I am wanting to get my hands on some myself.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably best for me to look for more types of crypts


----------

